# Nitecore charger for Canon batteries



## Chaitanya (Sep 25, 2016)

Nitecore just announced new charger for Canon batteries. I have been using Nitecore chargers for my torches for a long time and they are certainly decent chargers. 
Here is a link to full description of charger:
http://charger.nitecore.com/product/ucn1


----------

